# Helped with barking!



## Scooter's Family

We ordered the Pet Agree from King Wholesale to try for help with barking. It's a training tool that makes a noise only the dogs can hear and it was a last resort. Scooter will bark at almost anything he sees out the front door and won't stop, even with distracting him and offering treats. He would go right back and bark non-stop until he couldn't see anything anymore. This happened several times per day, at the school buses 6 times each day, the UPS and FedEx trucks, mail man, anyone walking a dog or even just taking a walk...

The Pet Agree came and I explained it everyone so we all did the same thing. When he would bark we press it one time, only a second or two, and as soon as he stops barking we say "Quiet" and call him over, then give lots of praise. It works great!!! Only took about 3 days and he's not barking anymore. He'll hear the bus or a truck and look up but he doesn't run to the front door and bark his head off.

Very successful training tool for us!


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh that is great Ann! I have never heard of that before. I will have to write it down...just in case


----------



## Evye's Mom

We will be ordering one !!!! Thanks for passing this on. Evye barks at EVERYTHING. The only thing Bentley barks at is Evye when she won't stop....and the dogs next door when they are out.


----------



## marb42

Ann, I'm so glad to hear that it helped Scooter's barking. You must be so relieved! I really wish I could use that, too. I bought one (different brand) early on and my rabbits freaked out when I pressed the button. It sounds like it works amazingly well! I wonder if it can be used on walks or around other dogs?
Gina


----------



## luv3havs

I'd like to get one to help with the barking.

Wonder if it can do harm to a shy dog? Would it make the dog more timid?

Hope Dave chimes in here.


----------



## Scooter's Family

It says it can be used when walking, to keep dogs away from you if you don't want them to approach you. It will also affect your dog though so keep that in mind. 

Nan-I don't know, my dogs aren't afraid of it but they quiet immediately when they "hear" it.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, I'm glad you've had success with this tool. It's it great when we spend our money on something that works!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah, especially when I think of all the stuff I've bought that I don't use!


----------



## good buddy

Ann, I'm happy to hear you've had such great success! :cheer2: I have the Pet Agree too! We haven't had the same degree of success but i have more than one problem barker here. It has made a difference though and barking problems have been reduced here too! With two very persistant barkers we'll have to double our efforts!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Christy-That's why I wanted to get it under control, I didn't want Murphy to start barking like Scooter was and have two of them doing it!


----------



## kelrobin

Ah, Maryam just e-mailed me about this thread, and I will definitely try this, Ann. The citronella spray collar worked on Jackson WHILE IT WORKED (oh well, nothing is perfect!) I remember you had ordered this and it is very encouraging to hear it works. Jackson is very vocal . . . about everything!! Thanks for sharing the results.


----------



## marjrc

Here's a link for it, if anyone wants to read more... http://www.kiienterprises.com/petagree.html

I could use something like this for Ricky when he's out back and barks at birds, leaves falling, trucks backing up... sigh.... Sammy will bark at times, too, but rarely outdoors. That's the most annoying barking for us. We're constantly at the back door or out there, correcting Ricky.

I'll have to think about this tool some more, but glad to hear you have great results, Ann. Anyone else try it yet?


----------



## luv3havs

Marj,
thanks for posting that link. I read the entire thing and I think I might try it with my 2 doorbell freaks!
(Waiting for Dave to tell us what he thinks of it.)


----------



## Trish

This sounds too good to be true..our pups will bark at a sound we cannot even hear sometimes. The UPS guy is the worst (maybe I should stop buying stuff!!). I even replaced our sidelites with frosted glass so they couldn't see the activity outside...but they HEAR IT!! I am definitely thinking about it...my voice and treats do not stop them from barking..thank goodness they do not bark for long!!


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Anyone else try it yet?


I ordered it as soon as I saw the first post about it. I LOVE it. Coming home is a pleasure instead of a race to jump all over me barking their heads off. Now they all sit at the door quietly and wait for me to greet them. When people come to the doors I want them to bark and when they let me know someone is there, i tell them "thank you" and normally they shut up. Now they DO shut up.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Do you give a command before, during or after you click such as "no bark, shhhh", quiet." I just had not gotten around to placing an order yet but by these posts, I better hurry up.


----------



## Scooter's Family

When they start barking I click it and then say "Quiet". It's worked so well! Yesterday I used it when my sister came over with her little boys, they're 1 1/2 and 3 and I don't want the dogs jumping all over them. It didn't work as well as I hoped but I'm going to keep doing it whenever anyone comes over. They get so excited whenever anyone comes in!

I love this thing but I'm being very careful in how I use it.


----------



## marjrc

That's great news, Jan!


----------



## sweater32

Ann, Thank you...I am off to buy it right now!! I didn't even read everyone's comment so if anything bad was said.... I didn't see it!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

This sounds great, but in a multiple dog household I wonder how it would work. Heidi is the worst- she barks at EVERYTHING. If I used it when she was barking but the others aren't barking, is it going to freak the others out?? Hummmmm


----------



## sweater32

Done deal!!! Plus, I got the Handlers conditioner that I have seen everyone rave about!


----------



## sweater32

MopTop Havanese said:


> This sounds great, but in a multiple dog household I wonder how it would work. Heidi is the worst- she barks at EVERYTHING. If I used it when she was barking but the others aren't barking, is it going to freak the others out?? Hummmmm


I have two but if one barks the other one follows so it will work for me. I think, I hope! P L E A S E. It is summer and all the kids are outside!


----------



## marjrc

ACK! I dont' know what to do !! Should I order this and get it delivered to Leeann's so that I can bring it back with me after the play date? If not, it will cost a small fortune to ship here... and is it really, REALLY going to help?!! :Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy doesn't bark like Scooter does but I'm hopeful that he'll learn to understand what "quiet" means as well. It certainly gets their attention!

It came fast Marj, get it shipped to Leeann's. Be careful bringing it back on a plane though, it will look suspicious to the TSA and you don't want to be subject to a body search!:redface:


----------



## Trish

Marj that is a great idea and we can all try (with your permission) on our barky kids!! I would so love to see if it works. See you at the Paw-ty!! Trish


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> ACK! I dont' know what to do !! Should I order this and get it delivered to Leeann's so that I can bring it back with me after the play date? If not, it will cost a small fortune to ship here... and is it really, REALLY going to help?!! :Cry:


Hey Marj....these are shipped from Nova Scotia....let me know if you get one and how it works! :thumb:

http://www.tesco-shopping.com/Dazer.htm


----------



## marjrc

So, Pat. Do you think there is a difference between the Pet Agree and the Dazer? It seems to be the same ...... ?


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> So, Pat. Do you think there is a difference between the Pet Agree and the Dazer? It seems to be the same ...... ?


Hey Marj....this where I found the link for purchasing in Canada. http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?page_id=4864

Looks like it's the same only renamed and a diff. color. His article is quite interesting as well...


----------



## Amy R.

wow, thanks, I'm going to get one for Heath. He barks too much at passers-by . It bothers us & the neighbors.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just ordered mine. Evye is the barker, Bentley seldom but sometimes when she gets going, he follows. Keeping my fingers crossed. If I wasn't so slack, I would have ordered it days ago and had it for this weekend to try it out.


----------



## marjrc

I just ordered it from that link, Pat! They say I should receive it by Wed.! :cheer2::clap2: If so, I'm definitely bringing it with us and we can test it at Holli's on Sat.


----------



## danak

I used a spray bottle of water on Olie and he just ran to the back of the house where I couldn't reach him (fast enough) and barked from back there.
I ordered it yesterday.
Dana


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Dana! I had tried getting Scooter's attention with a treat and then distracting him but he would come get the treat and run back to bark some more! This thing worked, no more barking at the school bus or trucks.

Now I just have to figure out how to calm them down when someone comes in the house. They're so excited, they go nuts.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I think I'm next to order it.
Pixie's bark is soo shrill it hurts!
She rides with me to take/pickup my daughter at school every day and barks intermittently at anything. Ouch, my ears.
I'll let the girl have her fun at the slider barking at squirrels, though.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> This sounds great, but in a multiple dog household I wonder how it would work. Heidi is the worst- she barks at EVERYTHING. If I used it when she was barking but the others aren't barking, is it going to freak the others out?? Hummmmm


I wondered that too and was worried about it. The dogs know it's to tell them to shut up since I give them the command to hush up when I press it. The ones who aren't guilty ignore it and look over at the offending party :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> Now I just have to figure out how to calm them down when someone comes in the house. They're so excited, they go nuts.


Show them that they get ZERO attention with that behavior. Don't even push them away, just have the person walk in totally ignoring the dogs. If the dogs bark or jump on them, give the Pet Agree just a second of a blast and that gets their attention.
My husband would come home from work and go nuts down on the floor greeting the dogs which set them up for bad behavior with others. Then I had to undo it and undo his thinking  
Now they sit a few feet back from the door with their tails wagging a mile a minute and don't move until they're told to. Every now and then one of them will try to break this new pattern and when they do, we take a step backwards and out of the door. They see that we'll retreat from the bad behavior and straighten up pretty fast.
After using the Pet Agree a couple of times all I had to do was pick it up and the dogs shut up. They know the sound of it being picked up off of the counter and don't even need to see it.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I got this one quite awhile ago
http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/item.asp?PIN=17471&DL=GAW1&SC=WIG20001&

I'm not sure if it works all that well, but we really haven't been persistent in using it, either. I'll have to try it some more. I know they hear a sound because their ears go up when it's pressed. We just have been lazy about working with them. It would be nice of Holly to allow people to use our sidewalk without getting barked at.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I hope it's effective in them leaving my plants alone. If it's not one plant hanging out of their mouth, its another. Thankfully I have nothing toxic out back but all this plant eating cannot be good for them (or my landscaping). Leave it/drop it falls on deaf ears. It drives me nuts more than the barking and the barking is right up there high on my list. Like Pixie's, Evye's shrilling bark goes right through you.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm going to have to try it when people come in. I hate that they jump on people, it's embarrassing and I know not everyone loves them as much as I do.

Mine don't eat my plants but they eat pine straw and stuff in the back yard. Yesterday Murphy found a small hole behind a tree and before I knew it he had dug so far that his entire head was in the hole. He was FILTHY!!! I had to bring him in and bathe him immediately. Scooter knew I was mad, he ran and got on the doggy bed and just waited until I was done with Murphy. That was one of those "What was I thinking?" moments!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I absolutely hate the digging !!! Like you said they get so filthy and the only hope is a bath !! Someone gave me a tip that I tried and it works....bury their poop where they like to dig. I ended up putting poop all around my hosta and since they have left them alone.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great, I can fill in the holes without having to buy dirt! Lord knows they provide plenty of that kind of filling!


----------



## Trish

Marj....I am hoping you get the Pet Agree before our Paw-TY...thanks again for ordering it!!! It will be a great trial on how it works with hopefully a few barky boys and girls at our gathering!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Thanks for starting this thread, and thanks for bringing up and addressing the issue of multiple dog households Katie and Jan.

None of ours alone are bad barkers, but now with 4, they feed off of each other and one little sound will make one make a noise, and that makes another make a noise and it's like a house of cards!

I keep trying to discuss a new fence with DH and every time he changes the subject to their "out of control barking":kev:....really, it's not THAT bad, but this sounds like just the tool to get us straightened back out.
Of course probably like the giggling carrot of early Forum days, they're probably sold out now!

Beverly


----------



## ls-indy

This sounds GREAT!


----------



## BeverlyA

Ordered one this morning and they said it would ship Friday....I'm guessing they have to make some more after the words gotten out here on the forum!

Even if it helps a little bit to get their attention when they're going crazy at the door it will be a blessing. That's when I get the most frustrated.

Can't wait to hear some more stories.
Beverly


----------



## SMARTY

I cannot believe I missed this thread. Smarty is a convulsive barker. Once she gets started it is not only irritating but very embarrassing when you have people over. She has been shushed, put in her crate, ignored. You name it we have tried it. Today our little Galen joined in when my son’s family arrived. I’m ordering it now.

Funny, both of our girls dig with their nose. They push their bones around in the pine straw with their nose to cover them up. I'm not mentioning some havs dig with their paws.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy does too, he'll get his entire head buried before we catch him!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I wish I had mine this weekend !!! My fault for not jumping on it sooner. Evye and Bentley met our new neighbor's dogs....oh was that ever a treat. She barked nonstop for 10 minutes, got Bentley going and then their dogs. I put her in the house after we could no longer stand it...and we could still hear her barking outside.

Bentley digs with his paws but ends up filthy all over...face, feet, belly. Grrrr !!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just got my Pet Agree in the mail today.....so just checking on those who ordered one and if you find they are working well. I'll let you know. We probably all feel this way but I feel my dogs will be the ultimate test. (Evye's barking and Bentley and Evye pulling up my plants).


----------



## Renee

Evye's Mom said:


> I absolutely hate the digging !!! Like you said they get so filthy and the only hope is a bath !! Someone gave me a tip that I tried and it works....bury their poop where they like to dig. I ended up putting poop all around my hosta and since they have left them alone.


Thanks for the digging tip....I'm gonna try it! Copper likes to dig, and we haven't figured out how to stop him. Lord knows I have PLENTY of his poop I can bury!

As far as barking, I have good luck with the "No Bark" command. I say it in a deep stern voice, and they stop immediately. Unless they are really upset about something. Copper doesn't usually bark unless he is trying to "protect" our home. I will definitely know if someone ever tries to break in during the middle of the night!


----------



## Scooter's Family

My neighbor is ordering the Pet Agree too. They came over last night and we showed them how well it works. The dogs next door to them bark non-stop, they can't eat out on their deck. They're going to use it on them.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a quiet world this will be....at least my street will be hopefully, Evye being the worst offender.


----------



## Evye's Mom

:whoo: It worked !!! On Bentley. He went after my shrub. I said leave it and pressed the magic button and he left it. Not once but twice...of course praised and treated afterward. I have not had an opportunity yet to try it with Evye but she was nearby and didn't seem too phased by it. (Told ya, she will be the challenge).

When I pressed the button, Bentley kept looking up like the sound was coming from the sky.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter runs under the kitchen table like something is going to get him. Murphy looks around like Bentley!


----------



## SMARTY

Does the sound hurt their ears? is Scooter scared of it?


----------



## Scooter's Family

We can't hear it. It only lasts for a split second, it's just enough to get their attention. I don't think he's necessarily afraid, he just doesn't know what it is!


----------



## littlebuddy

so here's my question: by stopping the barking will your dog not alert you if there is something in your back yard or at your door that shouldn't be? this is something we struggle with, i want him to bark because i think it's good that he lets me know but i don't want him barking forever! also, did the sound cause any fear in your dog?


----------



## Evye's Mom

No fear, just curiosity. So far it has not even phased Evye. I don't even get a look from her. If Evye would bark at something "real" in the back yard....good dog. She barks at imaginary things.

The reviews said it does not hurt their ears. It is just an annoying sound to them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Our problem was non-stop barking. He would stand at the front door, we have glass sidelights, and bark at people walking, dogs on a walk, the dog across the street, anyone outside, the school bus as the kids were getting on or off. We don't do it when they bark at the doorbell but this was happening over and over again all day long. I only had to use it a few times.

Scooter doesn't like it but I don't really think he's afraid. Murphy doesn't like it either but he just stops and looks around, Scooter runs away.


----------



## JASHavanese

SMARTY said:


> Does the sound hurt their ears? is Scooter scared of it?


Does the sound of a shrill bark hurt your ears?
I remember very well when I had that really weird flu for almost 9 weeks. Part of the time I had migraine like headaches and Bandit has a bark that can bounce around in your brain and you run to cover the crystal. She decided her daddy was home for some reason and stood at the back door barking. I was at the other end of the house behind 2 different doors in the bathroom with the water running full blast and she still brought me to my knees with 15 minutes of that shrill non stop bark.
What I would have given for this when that happened!


----------



## JASHavanese

littlebuddy said:


> so here's my question: by stopping the barking will your dog not alert you if there is something in your back yard or at your door that shouldn't be? this is something we struggle with, i want him to bark because i think it's good that he lets me know but i don't want him barking forever! also, did the sound cause any fear in your dog?


I want my dogs to alert me and that's part of their job in this house however when I give them my command to stop, I want them to stop. The Pet Agree hasn't changed that. None of my dogs have shown fear from it.


----------



## marb42

I agree with Jan. I'd love to have Marble bark once or twice at the door to alert us and then stop. I can't get him to stop, though. I tried training him with chicken, but the minute I don't have any, he's back to barking non-stop. He runs like a lunatic down the stairs and just keeps barking and barking. I really really want to try the Pet Agree (sounds like it works on some dogs at least), but I'm really afraid my rabbits will get scared. Apparently rabbits can have heart attacks a little too easy. They are in my daughter's room with the door closed, so maybe they will be okay. Petsmart has something similar to the Pet Agree made by PetSafe, so I may pick it up this week. 
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

Maybe you can return it if it bothers the rabbits.


----------



## marb42

Scooter's Family said:


> Maybe you can return it if it bothers the rabbits.


Ann, those were my thoughts. That's why I was hoping to find it locally so I could just bring it back if I had to. Mailing something back can be a pain! I can't wait, though. I'm desperate for peace and am so glad you thought of this!
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

I didn't think of it! I don't remember who initially posted the link to it but it was on the forum so I can't take the credit. It's been a lifesaver here though.


----------



## marjrc

I got my new Pet Agree on Monday!! I've been using it by going out on the deck when Ricky races to the fence to bark for the neighbor's Boxer. If he won't be quiet when I ask him, I then press the button for 1-2 secs. and he stops. I say 'quiet' , then 'good boy' and praise. It's worked almost every time I've used it so far! I've always said "move away" when they're at the fence, looking for the Boxer next door and now they move away within a second or two that I press the Pet Agree. Yaaaaaaaay!! 

I happened to also use it once on the Boxer even though my guys weren't out there with me and he, too, stopped barking at me! LOL 

Gina, for it to work well, you have to point at the animal and not be too far from them, so I'm thinking that it wouldn't affect your rabbits too much. They might hear something, but they won't have the full impact of it as Marble will. 

We haven't taught the teens to use it yet, but we will as of next week. There's just too much going on with work and us preparing for our trip to Mass. for the play date. 

I would think that if there's someone in the yard and/or the front door and you WANT your dog to bark for that, they will. It's just natural for them to alert us to those things. You can make them stop though after a few barks by using the Pet Agree and praising. I use the command 'quite' and "sshhh" with my finger in front of my lips (because I want him to know what I want him to do from behind windows or patio doors) only once Ricky actually is quiet.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> *Scooter runs under the kitchen table like something is going to get him. * Murphy looks around like Bentley!


Bold is mine.

This gave me a little concern, mine should be here by Friday and I am so looking forward to using it as my DD will be here from Wales and the entire family will be here for the weekend. She is staying for a week and thinks Smarty has STML.


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> I got my new Pet Agree on Monday!!


Well Marj, it can't have been sent by Canada Post!! ound:

I'm so glad you're pleased with it...I'm off to order mine right now


----------



## Scooter's Family

STML??? Scooter just doesn't like it, he did that at first. Now he just stops what he's doing and looks over at me.


----------



## Sheri

I'm so glad you have all been posting about this. I've been reading with interest. What do you think about using it for other purposes than barking? Tucker doesn't bark, but he's so excited to see people that he lunges for them and will practically tackle the kids. If he's on leash he yanks on the leash and bounces around on the end of it. He won't listen to my voice at these times because he's just so happy to see them that nothing else matters--even chicken or treats have no effect. Simply holding him down is very ineffective, too, and hasn't made a bit of difference. It seems to me like this might work to break his attention enough to let him know I want something else of him. What do you think?


----------



## Scooter's Family

It might work Sheri. I'm now going to try it when Murphy digs outside, he makes such a mess and gets himself filthy! I took it outside with us and when he began to dig I pressed it and he immediately looked at me. I told him "NO DIG" and he came over to me for scratches! I'm going to keep trying for that but I'll only use it for one thing at a time. Next I'm planning to do it with visitors like you want to try so let me know if you do it.


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> *STML??? *Scooter just doesn't like it, he did that at first. Now he just stops what he's doing and looks over at me.


Short Term Memory Loss :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri, it worked for me yesterday with "leave it." I have 3 whirling butterfly plants...now it's more like 3 chewed down, destroyed eaten up plants. Bentley went for it yesterday and I pressed it and gave the command leave it. He did (then looked up to the sky). He went for it again a few minutes later and I repeated it and he immediately stopped (and looked up to the sky). Today, I did not have it with me but I just gave him the command leave it and he did. I did praise and treat afterward. He obviously thinks this sound is coming from up over his head but he doesn't seem frightened by it.

Sandi, What is STML ?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Never mind, I just saw where you replied to STML. :redface:


----------



## Renee

I wonder if this thing is basically a dog whistle? Does anybody know? I've actually thought about getting a dog whistle, just haven't pursued it.


----------



## SMARTY

I described how Smarty was dubbed with STML in the Split Personality thread.


----------



## marjrc

SMARTY said:


> Short Term Memory Loss :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Guess they forgot what it meant!! :banplease: lol

Sheri, this device is called a deterrent, so it would work for whatever type of behavior you are trying to correct.


----------



## Sandee

This sounds wonderful. Glad I found the thread. Just ordered one and they say it will ship out on Friday. FREE SHIPPING IN US. Great deal. Hope it works. Bella is the barking culprit and then the others chime in. Lukey listens to the command only NO BARK. He's such a good doggy.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## marjrc

lcy_pt said:


> Well Marj, it can't have been sent by Canada Post!! ound:
> 
> I'm so glad you're pleased with it...I'm off to order mine right now


Pat!!!!!! Oh shoot. I forgot to tell you that I got mine from Tesco in N.S. so no u.s. fees, cost or shipping. In fact, they shipped in 2-3 days, it cost $30-something for the device and next to nothing for shipping.

Wait a minute...... weren't YOU the one that sent that link to Tesco in N.S.??!! Ah forget it..... I'm beat from all the baking and running around I've been doing. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom

Second day of success with the Pet Agree and Bentley. He has not touched my plants. Evye on the other hand could care less about this "sound" it makes. The plants are worth whatever unpleasant sound this "button" makes. She is totally unphased by it. Makes me worried she has a hearing problem...but she sure can hear the UPS truck 5 blocks away and the dog barking 6 streets and 5 houses down from us.


----------



## Scooter's Family

SMARTY said:


> Short Term Memory Loss :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Guess I forgot! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

DH used it tonight for Murphy with digging and it worked!!! We'll keep using it until he finally stops!!!

Sharlene-You could try the squirt with a water bottle if she doesn't like that. But...I've heard of dogs who love it and will turn to the water and open their mouth! LOL


----------



## good buddy

BeverlyA said:


> None of ours alone are bad barkers, but now with 4, they feed off of each other and one little sound will make one make a noise, and that makes another make a noise and it's like a house of cards!
> 
> Beverly


I agree Beverly. I have four also and once ONE starts the barking the others all fall in and things can go out of control quickly!



Scooter's Family said:


> I didn't think of it! I don't remember who initially posted the link to it but it was on the forum so I can't take the credit. It's been a lifesaver here though.


That might have been me.  I posted about it when I posted the link for Kings Wholesale and the Pipsqueeks! 

My guys are doing really well with this. It isn't scary to them but it does get their attention. I need to start carrying it around again. It has stopped them from barking at the neighbors across the street and it has stopped the barking at the school bus. Now I need to use it on Phoebe who is getting into the strawberries now that they are ripe!


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> That might have been me.  I posted about it when I posted the link for Kings Wholesale and the Pipsqueeks!
> 
> My guys are doing really well with this. It isn't scary to them but it does get their attention. I need to start carrying it around again. It has stopped them from barking at the neighbors across the street and it has stopped the barking at the school bus. Now I need to use it on Phoebe who is getting into the strawberries now that they are ripe!



:ear: How big is this thing? I'd love to get it for my crazy neighbor. (I love to get her to carry it around with her all the time) Her beagle barks/howls all the time


----------



## Scooter's Family

It's about the size of a garage door opener.


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> It's about the size of a garage door opener.


I think I'll become a generous neighbor! Thanks :evil:


----------



## Scooter's Family

:wink:


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> :ear: How big is this thing? I'd love to get it for my crazy neighbor. (I love to get her to carry it around with her all the time) Her beagle barks/howls all the time


A beagle?? Give it up LOL! They do that!

* It's about 5 inches? x 3 inches.


----------



## Lina

What site exactly did you all order it from? I'd like to get it from somewhere that someone has already ordered from. Kubrick drives us INSANE with his barking at the TV. He goes into crazy dog mode when he sees any animal on TV... he even knows the commercial by sound as he'll be in the other room and come running to growl/bark at a hamster or dog or what have you. Nothing fazes him during these times, so I'm hoping this Pet Agree will work.


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> A beagle?? Give it up LOL! They do that!


:Cry::Cry:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> DH used it tonight for Murphy with digging and it worked!!! We'll keep using it until he finally stops!!!
> 
> Sharlene-You could try the squirt with a water bottle if she doesn't like that. But...I've heard of dogs who love it and will turn to the water and open their mouth! LOL


Evye is for sale !!! She stands underneath outdoor rugs that I hang over a chair to drip dry, looking up trying to catch the drips with her mouth...what she misses gets her disgustingly wet.

In her defense, I have had this device for 2 whole days and have not had to try to use it for barking. Any barking she has done was acceptable and expected. Stay tuned for the ultimate test, the next door neighbor's dogs. I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Evye's Mom

*For sale sign is off Evye*

It worked...barking out the back door slider nonstop. Pet Agree and "quiet". She stopped. Now she is just laying there with a low "woof"....she has to have the last word but it's not a shrilling-screetching ear-hurting bark.


----------



## ama0722

I think I am going to get it for Isabelle. We now have floor to ceiling windows and Isabelle uses them for squirrel patrol and runs thru the house barking like a mad woman.... I need to bring in the big guns! On my list to order this weekend!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Lina said:


> What site exactly did you all order it from? I'd like to get it from somewhere that someone has already ordered from. Kubrick drives us INSANE with his barking at the TV. He goes into crazy dog mode when he sees any animal on TV... he even knows the commercial by sound as he'll be in the other room and come running to growl/bark at a hamster or dog or what have you. Nothing fazes him during these times, so I'm hoping this Pet Agree will work.


Lina, this is where I ordered mine: http://www.kiienterprises.com/petagree.html


----------



## SMARTY

Amazon.com: Pet Agree - Ultrasonic Dog & Cat Trainer: Electronics

This is where I ordered mine. Amazon $28. and change includes shipping.

Tracking and it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Mine was $31.95 so definitely save a few dollars through Amazon.


----------



## marjrc

LOL Evye sounds like Amanda's Isabelle, a wild bodacious girl !


----------



## Evye's Mom

I was thinking the same thing Marj :wink: She is a "determined" girl.


----------



## SMARTY

ama0722 said:


> I think I am going to get it for Isabelle. We now have floor to ceiling windows and Isabelle uses them for squirrel patrol and runs thru the house barking like a mad woman.... I need to bring in the big guns! On my list to order this weekend!


Let's hope it works for all of us. This has been my life since Smarty learned how to bark, she goes from one end of the house to the other, window to window, keeping patrol of the yards and woods. No invader gets passed her. If the cats come up from the barn, she acts like she is going through the glass. Pleaseeeeeeee don't let Galen pick up on this and Please let the Pet Agree work nothing else has.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I got it from King Wholesale, wish I'd thought to check on Amazon!


----------



## Leslie

Lina said:


> What site exactly did you all order it from? I'd like to get it from somewhere that someone has already ordered from. Kubrick drives us INSANE with his barking at the TV. He goes into crazy dog mode when he sees any animal on TV... he even knows the commercial by sound as he'll be in the other room and come running to growl/bark at a hamster or dog or what have you. Nothing fazes him during these times, so I'm hoping this Pet Agree will work.


Lina~ Kubrick sounds exactly like my DS & DDIL's peke, Rascal. She barks at anything on the TV that resembles an animal, whether it's real or animated. They have totally given up hope of ever being able to watch Animal Planet again....

BTW~ I was looking at the Spring edition of Modern Dog at the vet's yesterday and guess who I saw??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

My son has a friend whose dog comes running through the house when he hears the opening music for Spongebob Squarepants! The dog loves the show and watches the whole thing.

My guys don't even notice the TV!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am trying to be very selective with what I use the Pet Agree with. My main goal was barking and chewing plants. Tonight as they were chewing their second toy basket (the first one destroyed by chewing) I thought this would be another good opportunity to try this. It immediately got Evye's attention and the behavior stopped but I do think Bentley was frightened by it. I praised and gave treats when they stopped. Just his reaction to it bothered me a little....though them chewing their toy basket bothers me too.


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm so anxious for mine to arrive!

The next door neighbors can't get home fast enough so they can play badminton allllll night about 3 feet from our property line...that is if their kids aren't tossing a little rubber ball back and forth. How can I zap the dogs for barking at that? :Cry: DH and I want to bark at them!!

They're practically bored with the squirrels compared to the neighbors, their kids and their cats!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> BTW~ I was looking at the Spring edition of Modern Dog at the vet's yesterday and guess who I saw??? :biggrin1:


op2:


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> op2:


Adorable pix of our very own Kubrick and Sally's (mintchip) Oliver! I remember Lina sharing about it awhile back. It was just so nice to actually see them for myself in the magazine. I'm such a nut, I had to point out to the vet that I know those dogs! ound:


----------



## Sheri

BeverlyA said:


> I'm so anxious for mine to arrive!
> 
> The next door neighbors can't get home fast enough so they can play badminton allllll night about 3 feet from our property line...that is if their kids aren't tossing a little rubber ball back and forth. How can I zap the dogs for barking at that? :Cry: DH and I want to bark at them!!
> 
> Beverly


Maybe you can adjust the Pet Agree's tone and use it on the neighbors, instead of the dogs!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> Maybe you can adjust the Pet Agree's tone and use it on the neighbors, instead of the dogs!


Or some brilliant person will come up with an "Annoying neighbor zapper". :wink: I will buy it !!!


----------



## marb42

I'm so excited. I just ordered one from Petco in case I need to return it (since I have rabbits that might hear it). It is a different brand (Petsafe), so I hope it is as good as the Pet Agree.
Gina


----------



## sweater32

Our Pet Agree came today, it is so good the boys haven't bark one time since it has arrived!!! Now that is what I call a real miracle!!! I want to try it out and they will not bark! I even made DH go and ring the doorbell and they looked at me like "yea, ummm mom &#8230;.that was really smart, we saw him go out the door!"


----------



## BeverlyA

How in the world did I miss Kubrick and Oliver being in Modern Dog??? I am obviously not spending near enough time on the forum!

I have the Summer issue sitting in front of me but can't remember the Spring issue, can anyone give me a hint what the cover was? Were the pictures under the photo contest or Pup Profiles?

Okay, so I won't zap the neighbors, it wouldn't do any good, but what about cats? does anyone know if cats can hear it? 

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy was chewing on the toy basket this morning and DH said he got out the Pet Agree and Scooter looked at him like, "What, I didn't do anything!" Murphy, of course, was completely oblivious until he pressed the button. It worked!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Beverly, the instruction insert that came with the Pet Agree says it is for cats too, i.e. stop them from jumper on counter tops, etc.


----------



## Leslie

BeverlyA said:


> How in the world did I miss Kubrick and Oliver being in Modern Dog??? I am obviously not spending near enough time on the forum!
> 
> I have the Summer issue sitting in front of me but can't remember the Spring issue, *can anyone give me a hint what the cover was? Were the pictures under the photo contest or Pup Profiles?*
> 
> Okay, so I won't zap the neighbors, it wouldn't do any good, but what about cats? does anyone know if cats can hear it?
> 
> Beverly


Beverly~ Here's a pic of the cover and the link to the page w/the pix that were printed in the photo contest (scroll down to see "our" boys)


----------



## sweater32

Leslie ty for putting the link there! They look adorable!


----------



## JASHavanese

Leslie said:


> Adorable pix of our very own Kubrick and Sally's (mintchip) Oliver! I remember Lina sharing about it awhile back. It was just so nice to actually see them for myself in the magazine. I'm such a nut, I had to point out to the vet that I know those dogs! ound:


Oh how neat!! How did they get in the magazine?


----------



## mimismom

will order PetAgree this weekend! with roommates, Mimi has had trouble adjusting.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks for the link...how cool was that to see our forum dogs posted in a magazine?


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> Oh how neat!! How did they get in the magazine?


Sally and Lina sent in pix for their photo contest.


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> Beverly~ Here's a pic of the cover and the link to the page w/the pix that were printed in the photo contest (scroll down to see "our" boys)


:redface: It is in the summer issue also??????


----------



## Leslie

No, Sally, I don't see them on the current issue winners page.


----------



## mintchip

:redface:Sorry I misunderstood that link with a different cover photo:redface:


----------



## marjrc

Silly me, brought the Pet Agree to Leeann's then left it at her house when we went to Holli's for the play date!! DUH! Trish and I had planned on trying it out on a few barky Havs, but we couldn't. I did convince her to get it though, as I have found success with it too. Maybe not 100% just yet, but we're getting there.


----------



## Scooter's Family

It took a few days here, maybe a week or so.


----------



## louise

Does he still bark when there's something to bark at? In other words, if someone comes to your front door and rings the bell, does he bark?

My concern with training Ellie not to bark is that I will lose my "watchdog" and I want her to be able to alert me. Her hearing is unquestionably better than mine 

On the other hand, I have a similar problem of her barking at things that are familiar and happen every day, innocent things like my neighbors talking in the hall of my apartment building etc.

Louise


----------



## louise

Is the Pet Agree safe for their hearing? We know that certain sounds hurt our ears in such a way that over time, there is damage to our hearing.

I am concerned about the possibility that the Pet Agree could cause a similar problem

Louise


----------



## Sandee

Mine shipped on Friday and I can't wait to get it. After hearing all the success stories I'm excited. I would imagine that you won't have to use it every day once they get the idea of what they should and shouldn't bark at. Seems so much more humane than a bark collar. Will let everyone know how it works on our kids when it arrives.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker & Lukey


----------



## boo2352

Marj, I think we could have used it for MacGyver at the playdate. I ordered one, and it shipped today.


----------



## Lina

I ordered the Pet Agree from Amazon and it should arrive today or tomorrow I think. I can't wait to try it on Kubrick's incessant barking at the TV!

Leslie, I just saw this thread again - that's so nice that you saw Kubrick and Oliver at the vet's! I still get excited when I see that picture. 

Jan, I just submitted a picture for the photo contest - anyone can do it!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I did too Lina, one of Murphy.

Louise-I only had to use it 2 or 3 times a day at first. Now we use it maybe once a week, if that. They still bark if someone rings the doorbell or knocks at the back door.


----------



## Missy

OK-- I am going to buy one!!! in addition to the wood brush and buttercomb I just bought... you ladies have got to stop finding these great products! 

Lina, could you please videotape Kubrick at the TV before you train him not to do it? We need a video. 

I can't believe I missed Kub and Oliver in Modern Dog either, and I get that magazine thanks to a very generous forum member. Is it in the new issue, maybe I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## louise

Thanks - that makes me feel easier about it.

Louise


----------



## Lina

Missy, no it was in the Spring issue.

And I'm not sure I want to tape Kubrick at the TV... it seriously drives me batty. I don't need to be reminded of it, LOL!


----------



## Trish

I ordered a Pet Agree too on Sunday!! The owner wrote me back and he said it can be returned if it didn't work...cannot go wrong with that!! I am willing to try anything...I hate the UPS man ringing my doorbell..even though I love what he brings!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, as much as I hate to admit this, it is not effective with Evye. She is an absolute doll, the love of my life, so sweet, loyal and devoted, cute as a button and smart....but she is obstinate. Her few bad habits she enjoys to the fullest; barking at whatever and eating plants. It gets Bentley's attention and stops the behavior but from Evye I get this look as if to say "please stop that, I'm busy." I will give it more time but am I doing something wrong? Do you think she could have a hearing problem?


----------



## sweater32

It may not be a high enough frequency to grab her attention. But if she hears you call her and listens then I wouldn't worry about her hearing.


----------



## BeverlyA

I found my issue of Modern Dog with the adorable Forum pups!
I had taken it to work and it got buried under stuff and I had never even cracked it open.

On the same page of photos, there was another picture I loved of a little dog named Tia, did anyone see her?

Jim and Beth put up a 6ft solid privacy fence this weekend between us and our badminton playing neighbors. The guy actually came over and shook Jim's hand! Hey! My dogs did not bark that much, seriously! If their cat wasn't teasing them it would help a lot too!

I don't know why mine is taking so long to get here....except that every forum member is ordering one so they're having to make more!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Trish said:


> I hate the UPS man ringing my doorbell..even though I love what he brings!!


Me too! That's what's next for us to work on!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I know she can hear it. It did work once inside the house and I was so encouraged. Maybe I need to stand a little closer and hold it a wee-bit longer.


----------



## Mraymo

Evye's Mom said:


> from Evye I get this look as if to say "please stop that, I'm busy."


LOL. Too funny. It doesn't sound like she has a hearing problem, like someone else said it might just be that the frequency doesn't bother her. I really need to order this. My 2 dogs drive me crazy when someone comes to the door. It's especially annoying when I have clients coming over. Fortunately my clients are pretty low key and don't mind but it's still bothersome.


----------



## Sheri

I just ordered mine! Can't wait to have it arrive and try it out!


----------



## SMARTY

Mine is here but we have not used it, for some reason Smarty has not had a barking fit since it came. It is on the kitchen counter just waiting to be used. I wanted to check the battery but did not have a reason to punch it.


----------



## Sheri

Sandi, Oooh, Smarty is a smart one, isn't she?! Ha!


----------



## mikeb

Sounds great!! I think it should only be used as a last resort though. I'll wait to see if my little puppy becomes a barker. Its good to know its out there and works though, just in case.


----------



## Sheri

Mike,
It isn't only for barking. Tucker doesn't bark much at all, (probably about a dozen times over the couple of years I've had him.) But, he is SO exuberant upon greeting people or animals that I can't get his attention even with food, and I don't like him jumping on folks like a maniac. (He calms down after about 5 minutes.) So, this is to just get his attention for an instant to get him to hear my instructions. 

Since you've got an apartment, if I were you I'd ask the breeder's input about how vocal the different pups are and include that into your decision making process. That was something that mattered to me--not having a tendency to bark. I'm no expert, but I'm thinking the breeder might be able to have a clue about that tendency in the pups. It seemed to be true with Tucker.


----------



## Brady's mom

I am wondering if it will work to stop Dugan from eating his poop:suspicious: Anything is worth a try. Since I am the crazy lady that goes running through the yard yelling NOOOO poop and cleaning it immediately with a baggie. It must be fun for the neighbors to watch Brady has some issues with strange dogs when we walk too. It may be a good way to get his attention back to me. Brady is extremely sensitive to everything (including noise) so I worry it would really upset him. Dugan is clueless to the world (or as my dogsitter says, he is easily distracted) so I wonder if it will work for him. For the money, it could be worth a try for Dugan. I don't think I have the heart to do it to Brady unless he was redzoning. I just know he wouldn't handle it well.


----------



## sweater32

Karen, use your own judgment for nobody knows Brady as well as you do. I was concern for Bailey but he was ok. DH and I agree the button should be immediately release after pushing it. Even though it is safe, I do worry if it hurts their ears. However, they do not cry, jump, put their paw to their ears&#8230;.they just stop barking and jumping and look at you. It's like someone gave them a shot of quick acting valium.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I too only press the button for a second, it's just to get their attention and stop the bad behavior. We haven't had to use it much.


----------



## Mraymo

Karen - I remember the poopy eating days. Your story made me laugh. Luckily, for us, Izzy grew out of that stage. Hopefully Dugan will too.

Glad this seems to be working well for most people. I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Judy A

I'm waiting for mine...can't get here soon enough!! The barking is driving us crazy! 

Karen, our neighbors know all about Kai (our lab) and her poop eating! I'm sure they've seen and heard me many times as I've fun amuk in our yard yelling "Kai...no poop!". We actually take her out on a leash so she can't eat it anymore. The neighbor kids play by our fence and the other day I overheard one of them explaining to a friend..."that's Kai...she eats poop!" HAHAHA


----------



## SMARTY

I used mine three times today as Smarty started to bark, she stopped all three times when I said Quiet and pressed the button for just a second or two. My DD who is visiting said “No Way, that is working so fast, Smarty must be sick”. I’m pretty sure she is not sick. LOL


----------



## Missy

oh I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## marb42

I just got mine, and I'm so excited! I tried using it for something he normally whines at and he stopped. He tried again, and I pressed it again, said quiet - silence! We'll see as the day progresses with the situations that really set him off. My question is, should I instead say quiet, then press it. My reasoning is that once he's trained and we're out, what if I forget to bring it once and he relapses. If I were to say quiet as a warning and the tone follows, would he then stop every time he hears "quiet"? I'm not sure on this, so please share opinions if anyone knows. I will try to remember to ask my trainer next week about this one.
Gina


----------



## Sheri

Gina, that is something I was wondering, too, and it makes sense to me to give the command first, then press the button, to condition them to obey the word, first, followed by the sound if they don't respond. But, on the other hand, will they even hear the verbal command if they are so tuned out that they are ignoring us, which is the reason we're trying the Pet Agree in the first place? So, maybe "word, press, word" will be what we'll need to do if they are in their hyper mode. 

I'll be interested to read what others think. It IS encouraging to read of results thus far with folks! Wouldn't it be wonderful if we only needed to use it for a week or so, then put it in a drawer to forget about? (Or, am I just delusional...?)


----------



## sweater32

I wish I had stock in this company!!! For I am sure someone on every dog forum will discover Pet Agree and there will be mass orders for it. Gina, I say "quiet" before activating it. Sorta like Pavlov's dog in conditioning them to the response. I may be wrong but it is working for us. Our neighbor came home while I had the dogs outside and they usually go ballistic when they see Ron. I did not have Pet Alert with me and did not say anything either. They did not bark. 

This has me very amazed and I do not know if I should be concerned or not. Please don't laugh at me..... I only used it twice and each time it was when they were barking at the door. They do not bark anymore, except when we play with them in the house. You would think, I would love the fact they do not bark, but is this healthy. Am I nuts even to be thinking this? Simba whined a little bit when he saw our neighbor and it is why I am thinking this way. Did I take too many psychology courses? Literature states that dogs do not think like humans, however, there is controversy to that thought. What I am trying to ask is will they go into a depression or nuts by not being allowed to expressed their emotions. I know some of you are probably laughing at me right now and I don't blame you!!! I'm the nut case right???? LOL LOL


----------



## Nanny

I ordered it also waiting on it to come. I have two barker's and they even bark at us if we come out of the bathroom. God, I love this forum so much great information..thanks.


----------



## luv3havs

Colleen,
I'm not laughing at you because I wonder about the same thing.
I don't have my Pet Agree yet, but it's on the way.
I'm kind of afraid of stifling them or hurting them.

ASSUMING IT WORKS LOL.

Wish Dave the trainer would jump in here.


----------



## SMARTY

You are not going to believe this, but after 4 times for Quiet, press the Pet Agree, Smarty stops when she see me going after the device. This is how she got her name, she has figured out what is causing the sound she hears.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> You are not going to believe this, but after 4 times for Quiet, press the Pet Agree, Smarty stops when she see me going after the device. This is how she got her name, she has figured out what is causing the sound she hears.


Sandi, that is wonderful !!! So far with Bentley it is 100%, Evye 50/50. Last night barking at the fence (dogs next door) was an immediate reponse. Later the dog in the door (her reflection) was not so succesful. It seems to depend on how badly she wants what she wants.


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> Sandi, that is wonderful !!! So far with Bentley it is 100%, Evye 50/50. Last night barking at the fence (dogs next door) was an immediate reponse. Later the dog in the door (her reflection) was not so succesful. It seems to depend on how badly she wants what she wants.


I didn't want her to figure it out, now if I don't have the device near she will know she can keep on barking. I guess I will have to wear the thing for the time being.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> I didn't want her to figure it out, now if I don't have the device near she will know she can keep on barking. I guess I will have to wear the thing for the time being.


Good idea !! I tend to run and grab it when the need occurs instead of having it handy and ready to go.


----------



## Sheri

I was figuring on carrying it in my pocket or something, depending on it's size and my pockets! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

:frusty: Mine has the clip on it so I guess that is what the designers intended :brick:


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> :frusty: Mine has the clip on it so I guess that is what the designers intended :brick:


LMAO. Some of us are "thicker" than others...and that would be me !!!


----------



## sweater32

We went for a walk 3 am this morning. The one neighbor has a cat who usually sits inside the front screen door and when they boys see the cat, they go ballistic. Last night they saw the cat in the yard and started to pull on their leashes to go after the cat , I said "quiet" with no Pet Alert signal.....they immediately went into the heal position. Am I dreaming???? If I am, please don't tell me nor wake me up!!


----------



## Lina

So far so good! Kubrick is still worked up about the TV, but as soon as I use the Pet Agree it distracts him long enough to forget about being excited. I'm definitely happy with it!


----------



## Evye's Mom

No Colleen, I would say your success is very real and not just a wonderful dream. Sounds as though many others have had great success as well. Great to hear it is working so well.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Lina said:


> So far so good! Kubrick is still worked up about the TV, but as soon as I use the Pet Agree it distracts him long enough to forget about being excited. I'm definitely happy with it!


How does Hitch react to it? Just wondering what kind of reaction others are having from the non-offender.

I think I am maybe being too overly cautious because I know Bentley is afraid of it. He's not the offender (with barking) and obviously why I am not having as good a result.

I do have to say he has not touched my plants outside since using it with him last week. I consider that major progress so it was definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## SMARTY

sweater32 said:


> We went for a walk 3 am this morning. The one neighbor has a cat who usually sits inside the front screen door and when they boys see the cat, they go ballistic. Last night they saw the cat in the yard and started to pull on their leashes to go after the cat , I said "quiet" with no Pet Alert signal.....they immediately went into the heal position. Am I dreaming???? If I am, please don't tell me nor wake me up!!


Did you say 3 AM!!!!!! ????????? You would be shot around here if your dogs barked at that time in the morning. Much less walking past someones home. You would be arrested.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I didn't notice the 3 a.m. at first. Second thought, maybe you were dreaming (& sleep walking your dogs).


----------



## Thumbelleina

That's amazing! I'm going to tell my mother about it. Her maltese Tyler is a constant barker. Luckily Buster only barks when I'm not home, or there is someone at the door. Great find though.


----------



## Lina

Hitchcock doesn't seem fazed by it at all! Though we live in New York City... strange noises are NORMAL to them, LOL.


----------



## Lina

Okay, so this is a new development... instead of flipping out and barking at the TV, Kubrick is now just sitting there and WHINING at it. I think it's because he's learned that barking is a no-no (I always thought the barking was playful, and I guess it was) so now he'll just lay there and do this whiny, I can't believe I can't go bark at those dogs, noise. Then again, maybe it's because Hitch isn't here and he's feeling differently? In either case, it's definitely new, LOL!


----------



## sweater32

We live on the end of a cul-de-sac. Simba was acting like he was constipated and walking always helps it. My body was super stiff from the rain earlier and I couldn't sleep and walking sometimes loosens me like the tin man with oil! Our back yard backs up to the the woods and there was no way I was walking back there in the dark. The sidewalk is pretty well lit from the neighbors porch lights. And, I thought the cat would be inside at 3 am and didn't expect it to be in the front yard. Sometimes I wonder if I am too comfortable living here.:suspicious:


----------



## Scooter's Family

No way I'd go out walking at 3am! We're in a subdivision but I'd still be scared to death!


----------



## BeverlyA

Our Pet Agree arrived today! Do you think anyone would bark? Heck no! It's like just having the thing in the house is enough to deter them. They actually look at it like it has special powers! :spy: Of course I was saying things like..."that's right, this is the zapper I've been telling you about! One wrong move and dog gets it!"

All night and not one outrageous barkfest. Jim was going to go outside and ring the doorbell and knock on the door, but he was so excited about seeing their reaction that we decided to wait until an opportunity when we could do it together.

The other application I'm anxious to try it on is Coopers aggressive barking towards people when they walk in front of our house. I find this totally unacceptable and will gladly use it to break this habit.

Emma is the only one of our dogs that doesn't bark when I get home from work, so our plan is that when I pull up, I'll sit in the car for 30 seconds so Jim can put Emma out on the deck so she's not exposed to the sound. I think that's only fair.

Beverly


----------



## sweater32

Bev, you got me back for I was drinking when I read your post and burst out laughing with H2O spraying everywhere! The exact same thing happen here and I posted it. After it came they did not bark. DH did go out the door and rang the doorbell and they just looked at me. I have only used it two times and these dogs have not bark even once. The front door was open all day long, mailman, kids came home from school and still .....nothing. It was the best 30.00 I ever spent! We are going to Pittsburgh for the weekend (Kenny Chesney concert!!!) and taking the boys with us. They have always barked in the hotel when someone was the hall and this will be the first time they will not be in a pen or crate in the hotel. I will _*buy stock*_ in the company if they don't bark. I would like to know how many members bought one in the last few weeks. Think I'll start a pole asking that very question!


----------



## marb42

I got the Petsafe Ultrasonic Remote trainer yesterday, which is the same type of thing as the PetAgree. I tried it during several little barkfests Marble had today, and it was not enough to deter him. Will nothing work on this dog?:frusty:He stopped and listened and went right back to barking or whining. I think I may return it and try the PetAgree brand since it has helped so many of you.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

The PetAgree company should make a donation to HRI because so many HF members have purchased their product!


----------



## BeverlyA

I think we could get rich if we set up a booth at Nationals selling this and the CC wood tooth brush!


----------



## SMARTY

BeverlyA said:


> I think we could get rich if we set up a booth at Nationals selling this and the *CC wood tooth brush*!


Bold is mine, what wood tooth brush..........duh Leslie's new brush...I just got my girls tooth paste and brushes yesterday. Thought that was what you were saying.....


----------



## Sheri

Ha ha ha...a wooden tooth-brush doesn't really sound very effective, does it?!


----------



## maryam187

I just wanted to say I so enjoyed reading this thread this morning, you ladies are such fun story tellers, GFETE. Luckily, Pablo isn't a barker, but maybe I should get it for unwanted marking...hmmm...otherwise we use the good ol' can filled with coins. We just have to show it to him and the bad behavior stops.


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> I just wanted to say I so enjoyed reading this thread this morning, you ladies are such fun story tellers, GFETE. Luckily, Pablo isn't a barker, but maybe I should get it for unwanted marking...*hmmm...otherwise we use the good ol' can filled with coins*. We just have to show it to him and the bad behavior stops.


 some how this thing sounds like it works better


----------



## maryam187

LOL Sally, imagine walking around with a coin filled can :crazy: But it works well at home


----------



## irishnproud2b

Mine arrived yesterday. This morning, Holly decided she didn't want this lady walking on our road, so she started barking at her from atop the back of the stuffed chair in the living room. I walked over and picked up the Pet Agree. She swung her head around and saw me pick it up and stopped barking! I stood there awhile with it in my hand and she just continued to stare at me. Maybe I could have saved money by just holding a blue piece of plastic in my hand when she barks!:wink:


----------



## Lina

maryam187 said:


> I just wanted to say I so enjoyed reading this thread this morning, you ladies are such fun story tellers, GFETE. Luckily, Pablo isn't a barker, but maybe I should get it for unwanted marking...hmmm...otherwise we use the good ol' can filled with coins. We just have to show it to him and the bad behavior stops.


The can filled with coins doesn't faze Kubrick AT ALL. I blame that on living right in front of subway construction his whole life. He hears much worse all the time!


----------



## Scooter's Family

The can of coins never worked on mine either.


----------



## Sandee

We received our Pet Agree two days ago and not one opportunity to try it. They bark EVERY DAY at something or another., but not since it arrived. Then finally this morning they started at nothing outside (probably a squirrel) and when I went downstairs and picked it up - you guessed it- they stopped. Didn't even have to use it. But it has been raining non-stop here for days so not many folks walking dogs by the house. or joggers. I'm sure the opportunity will come up soon and will keep all posted.
PS- Wouldn't find me out at 3AM either. I don't care where you live. It's just not safe.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## marjrc

_*"Maybe I could have saved money by just holding a blue piece of plastic in my hand when she barks!"*_

Just burst out laughing!!! ound:

I'm really impressed with how well it's working for so many of us. Ricky still races down the deck steps to the fence so he can bark wildly for the next door Boxer, but 1-2 seconds on the Pet Agree and he stops with me saying 'move away' and 'quiet' . He thinks the fence is the cause of the sound, and that's just fine with me.

He still barks from the deck (which gives a view into the neighboring yards, but I use the Pet Agree and he stops. It's not at the point where he sees me and stops, I have to use the P.A. but maybe one day......


----------



## Missy

wow. I amazed at the stories of just picking it up and just having it in the house... do you think picking it up causes a little sound even before you press? I ordered mine. waiting impatiently maybe it will come to day.


----------



## sweater32

We are in Pittsburgh now. We stopped at several rest areas along the highway for the dogs and me too! The boys were so good getting out of the vehicle and walking into the park. I was so dang proud of them for no barking. Then a Yorkie came strolling in and both boys pulled hard on their leashes and did a couple little barks, as soon as I did the Pet Alert they stopped the barking. Simba still pulled hard on the leash but stopped the barking. They didn't bark when we left them in the hotel to go eat dinner. Of course I had to push this new behavior to the limit and knocked on our hotel, door and that caused a couple of barks, however I was glad to hear them. You have no idea how the boys acted before this. Having each other to back up what ever they did would terrorize people with the way they barked. It was really embarressing walking them. Maybe this is why I go at 3 am!!! Only kidding I have walked late at night all of my life from teenager on for I have severe insomnia. But trust me I don't venture far, maybe a few house and then turn around. If a car came up our road at 3 AM that would alarm me for it just doesn't happen. And, I am scared of our back yard after dark because of the woods. Oh well, I am very proud of the bosys and actually enjoying the trip lots better because of the new behavior! Okie dokie, Kenny Chesney, Sugarland, M. Gentry, Lady antrabella and Miranda Lambert are all together tonight for the show!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Have a great time Colleen.


----------



## Judy A

Got mine yesterday....stopped the barking with one push of the button. My problem is our little Izzy. She is petrified of thunder....and now the Pet Alert. She, of cat like independence, has not left our laps in two days! With her, I too, only need a blue piece of plastic! How do I use it with Doc and our lab (the worst offender), Kai, without hurting or scaring Izzy?!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sounds like a great show Colleen, have fun!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Put it close to Doc or Kai, I have to put it close to Murphy for it to have an effect. Scooter can just see it! LOL I sometimes think Murphy is blind and deaf!


----------



## Evye's Mom

We have the same issue here. Every time I even say "quiet" to the barking offender, Bentley comes running to me. I picked it up off the counter the other night and he wouldn't even walk outside. If it wasn't for Bentley's reaction I would think mine was broken. Maybe I'll try your method Ann and hold it closer than the suggested 5 to 20 feet. I keep walking behind Evye making the "pssssst" sound in a low tone to make sure she can hear okay. :wink:


----------



## Lina

Missy, no it doesn't make a sound before you press the button. I only know because I can actually hear it - and no, I'm not kidding. I can't hear it loud AT ALL, but it's like a slight buzzing in my ear - like a really high pitched sound that I'm hearing from far away. I asked my husband about it and he said he can hear it too sometimes, so I'm not the only one. I think it's much louder for the dogs, which is why it gets their attention.


----------



## sweater32

I had to come in before we pack our vehicle and leave for home. First of all the concert was awesome. It lasted 7 hours and of course I love Pittsburgh and was happy just to be home. But what I want to tell you is this!!!! Our hotel room has sliding glass doors to the outside. We woke up really, really late @ 11:30 so I hurry up and put the boys leashes on and opened the glass doors. There is an area of grass right outside the doors so I stayed in the room, inside the door and let them venture to the grass with their leashes. This is the best part!!!!! It is check out time and the parking lot is right beyond the grassy section. There was a man and lady rolling their suitcases on the payment less than 10 feet away. I am holding my breath and thinking "oh ****" for I have my pj's on. The boys looked up for a second, a second, I mean only one sec if that.... and never paid any more attention to them and yes, this was after they peed. I was estatic and they got praised like never before. I wish I had this for the past year for walking was so dang bad at times. God Bless the man who invented this!!! Need to run for we are off and running right now and hubby is standing here looking at me.


----------



## Sheri

All this is so exciting! Can't wait until I can test it myself, and be successful!


----------



## marjrc

Colleen, I am soooo happy for you too! I know that some behaviors can really make it unpleasant for us and though we love our pets to death, we can be quite annoyed by their bad habits. It is such a huge relief to finally have control over those, without harming the dogs in any way. Yaaaaaaaayyyyy for Simba and Bailey for being such good boys!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Just a quick note to say that yes, mine finally barked and we got to try ours out and it worked! It's magic, it might be black magic,:evil: but it's magic!!

One split second at the door and the barking immediately stopped.

DH was outside with them and they started going crazy at the neighbors cat so he gave it a shot. All barking stopped and he said the cat jumped about 3 feet straight in the air. Weird thing is, the cat was probably at least 40 feet away, not close to the 5-20 feet.

I believe it says in the paperwork that you MAY be able to hear it, DH took it out side down the block to try it out and couldn't hear it. After all these years of trapshooting I knew I wouldn't be able to hear it. Lina, I'm guessing because of your age, at least partially, that's why you can hear it. At one of our safety seminars they did a presentation and made a "sound" that they said 90% of early teens could hear, but that only 10% of people could hear by the time they hit 30. I thought that was really interesting.

I'm just grateful for this tool!
Beverly


----------



## Sandee

Alas, an opportunity arose yesterday. Squirrels in the back yard and Lukey and Bella were on the screen barking their fool heads off. I chose at this point to use the off command because I don't want them jumping on the sliding screen door. It stopped both behaviors immediately. Lukey being a puppy turned around and started again. Command- off, push button and he stopped. Only took two times and now he just looks at the squirrels. What a wonderful device.

Next will be to try it on the very large German Shepard in the yard behind us. She barks at us all the time. Our guys, most times, do not bark back. Owner never back there so she will have no idea! He He !:evil:

Wish I knew about this years ago when we had our miniature schnauzers. 
Sandee,
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## JASHavanese

BeverlyA said:


> All barking stopped and he said the cat jumped about 3 feet straight in the air.
> Beverly


:laugh:ound: I'm laughing so hard I had to read it to hubby between the laughing 
Someone needs to make one of these for nasty husbands ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> wow. I amazed at the stories of just picking it up and just having it in the house... do you think picking it up causes a little sound even before you press? I ordered mine. waiting impatiently maybe it will come to day.


Yes, they know the sound it makes coming off of the counter or the sound of it hitting one of your rings on your hand. Dogs are smart critters. Even I can tell when hubby picks it up from the other room


----------



## JASHavanese

Judy A said:


> Got mine yesterday....stopped the barking with one push of the button. My problem is our little Izzy. She is petrified of thunder....and now the Pet Alert. She, of cat like independence, has not left our laps in two days! With her, I too, only need a blue piece of plastic! How do I use it with Doc and our lab (the worst offender), Kai, without hurting or scaring Izzy?!


Try putting Izzy in a room on the other side of the house and set up situations for the others to bark and use it.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> Missy, no it doesn't make a sound before you press the button. I only know because I can actually hear it - and no, I'm not kidding. I can't hear it loud AT ALL, but it's like a slight buzzing in my ear - like a really high pitched sound that I'm hearing from far away. I asked my husband about it and he said he can hear it too sometimes, so I'm not the only one. I think it's much louder for the dogs, which is why it gets their attention.


Wait a couple of years Lina and you won't hear it. Ah, what aging does to you


----------



## Evye's Mom

JASHavanese said:


> Wait a couple of years Lina and you won't hear it. Ah, what aging does to you


You won't be able to see it either.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I do think I have seen improvement with Evye. Weekends are the worst with all the activity outback. It may take many attempts but she does stop her fence guarding and barking out the back door after _*numerous *_Pet Alert button pressings. It's progress anyway.

Bentley on the other hand, I actually think I see new growth on my magnolia trees !!! "Leave it" has a whole new meaning.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Evye's Mom said:


> You won't be able to see it either.


:laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family

The cat shooting into the air made me laugh out loud too, and I read it to my husband. He cracked up!


----------



## JASHavanese

Evye's Mom said:


> You won't be able to see it either.


ound:


----------



## Sheri

Well, I just got a chance to try it with Tucker. We walked out the front door, and a neighbor came on her way across the street to see him. I told her what I was going to do, told him "off!" & immediately pushed the button. He whipped around like he'd been shot in the backside with a BB, and looked at me  , then jumped back around to jump up on the neighbor. We repeated this about 4 times, until he decided to sit next to her and press against her leg. :yield: Well, that doesn't really bother me so much--I'll decide whether to work on that later. Each time I pushed the button he whipped around and looked at me with eyes so shocked and full of accusation ...he definitely knows that it's me doing the noise! But, I really want to get this behavior stopped and get him to listen to me no matter what, so am pleased, thus far. We'll see how it goes the next time. 

So, I count it as a success for the first use. :thumb:


----------



## Missy

I just got ours tonight. and low and behold no opportunity to use it yet. They did bark when my DH locked me out by mistake while I was watering plants, and I was knocking on the door. But alas the pet agree was inside and I was happy they were making a racket as I wanted to come in.

edited to add. Like many of you, just getting the thing seems to have deterred the chorus of barking that usually takes place. But I did use it for Cash who was whining and scratching at the screen door so he could go out and lick the grill. I said "off" and pressed and he immediately stopped... sort of made his way over to me and cuddled a bit subdued. A few minutes later he was at it again "off" and press and this time he didn't go back. 

Like Beverly said this is like magic and perhaps black magic...but if it works. Can't wait for wednesday when I will be home when the mail comes to see if it works for Jasper's little bad habit.


----------



## Missy

*more nervous about pet agree today*

Today DH used it on his walk with Jasper and Cash just as Jasper was about to go beserk at a car using the command "leave it" He immediately halted and looked back like "whoa" which was fine.

Tonight we decided to try it for Cash when he went to lick the drip plate on the grill. Once again it worked but the boys were really scared - Cash wouldn't even take a treat for the "good leave it" (and you know how Cash is)

So I asked DH how long he held it for? and he said just a second. and, thinking he had a heavy hand, I showed him how lightly and quickly I used it by holding my hand over the, front pointing it to the wall and lightly pressing it for a half second. The boys were not even in the room.

Well both boys raced to me and Jasper was shaking and Cash was not interested in the treats were using to say it is ok. Not even CHEESE!

but the boys went back out...and Cash just looked at the grill and did not pursue it.

We have decided we are only going to use it for the grandest of offenses. Barking and pulling at cars(dangerous) ... perhaps the mail (could be dangerous if Jasper got to the mailman...and the non stop howling at passers by (the only really annoying thing they do. For the grill we can use bitter apple. Everything else, where their safety is not a concern... I would rather just deal.

It is amazing.... but I do worry about them thinking they can't trust us.

before tonight's reaction though, DH was calling it Cesar in a blue box! LOL.


----------



## Missy

well...I just wanted to post that Jasper has been fine and engaged the rest of the night but poor Cash is acting like he is really scared...very serious and wanting to go upstairs...and not taking treats (which to me is a dead giveaway something is wrong)

Has anyone had their pups be nervous for hours after using the pet agree.

Isn't it ironic that it is effecting happy go lucky Cash this way and not Jasper.


----------



## BeverlyA

With four dogs, all about the same size, it's amazing the different reaction they all have to the Amazing Pet Agree.
We too have used it very sparingly with wondrous results, it's almost eerie. It's especially effective when they KNOW they're not suppose to be doing something, like barking at the door.
It's amazing to pull into the garage and only hear a few little scruffs out of 4 crazy dogs instead of the out of control nightmare I faced before.

None of our dogs are afraid of it, and that was something I watched for. Earlier tonight I had the opportunity to use it, and like Missy, I hit it for a split second. Emma jumps up to her spot on the back of the couch and lays down. Lily trotted outside. Cooper stomped around kind of frustrated and I was left with the root of the problem- Winston. 
There we stood, face to face :fencing:his defiant little furry face, RUFF! ZAP!QUIET! RUFFF! NO! QUIET! ZAPP QUIET! RUFFFF!!! QUIET!! ZAPPPP!! QUIET!!! :amen:
aawwwww peaceful silence. This was standing 5 ft from him pointing the evil blue plastic right at him. 

Later in the evening we noticed Lily laying out on the deck watching 3 cats with the neighbors wandering around out behind our yard. She was completely relaxed not making a sound. yes, it was really difficult to keep Jim from making the cats jump out with the neighbors, and we love cats.:evil:

Our obnoxious barking has been reduced by 80% at least, but they're still very welcome to bark when it seems more what we view as appropriate or until we say stop.
Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-Sorry to hear it's got them so freaked out. It works immediately on Scooter, Murphy is a little more defiant. Funny how he can hear me whisper "chicken" and come shooting across the yard but when it comes to anything else he's deaf!:ear:

We're using it sparingly and having success. Next I'm going to try it when people come over and they both lose their minds. Murphy gets snipped tomorrow though so it may be a few weeks before I can use it again. I don't want to use it while he's recovering.


----------



## Scooter's Family

On our local news station they do a "Try It Before You Buy It" segment each day. They're trying an ultrasonic device that seems similar to the PetAgree. They're testing it at a vet's office and one of the dogs looks like a Hav. The lady said she thinks it's good for stopping negative behavior. But then she said small breeds are harder to train! (She wasn't the vet, not sure who she was.) She gave it a 2 thumbs up.


----------



## ama0722

I would also say don't use it on everything or you will eventually lessen the response you want as well. I have used it 3 times since getting it. I always give my dog's a chance to succeed too as ideally I want them to do things cause they learned them just not do them cause I could zap them. We did the doorbell game, they know the spot where the carpet and hardwood meet at the foyer that they are not allowed to pass without permission and of course if the doorbell suddenly rings and I go running, it turns into chaos so I used it then. Everyone stopped the running barking mode and we did a down at the spot and I went to the door. When I came back, we went to the kitchen and got a cookie. A few minutes later, the doorbell rang and it wasn't ideal some barking and no laying down but it was a million times better than the first time. I didn't use it because it was working already and I used quiet. We will probably try this again a few times with the new tool.

The other 2 times I have use it, it has been on Isabelle. She thinks her job is to run the house chasing the squirrels in each window. She often barks her head off and howls and even if you pick her up and remove her from the window, she is out of control. I don't mind her barking if she is running outside but I get annoyed if the door is open and she is barking at the window like a mad dog but not going outside. She flied both times and when I went to reach for it again, she ran away from the window. I still have a lot of work in this area but once again, I can get her away from the window so progress but a lot more room to go but this has been 7 years in the making


----------



## Trish

Missy I had the same reaction when Lucky (the little black one) heard the correction. He ran to Bob and shivered for an hour!! Happy wasn't crazy about it, but his response was less dramatic. Neither would take a treat for their good behavior and he just had to let them relax on the couch with him for a bit and they seemed to recover when I got home from class with Ricky. Ricky will react with no major issues in recovery!! Using it with discretion is my motto...the three barky boys all chime in at the sound of the garage door and doorbell and it is deafening and annoying. It has helped at the garage door and the doorbell, but I have to be very cautious of where Lucky is..I simply have to hold my hand up and assume the position of using the Pet Agree and they stop whatever I have asked them to stop doing!! The verbal correction is first and then I hold up my arm...I have only had to press it on three separate occassions and all the rest is pretend..Lucky especially doesn't like my hand going up after verbal correction..stops immediately with the others following suit. It will take some practice, but I am very happy with thier behaviors since I have been using it.


----------



## Missy

Thanks for your stories. Cash is still acting odd this morning. I suppose it could be a coincidence and he is just feeling under the weather---but it started when we pointed it at him and zapped while licking the grill. Perhaps DH was too close? I am watching him. 

Ironically Jasper is happy as a clam, begging for food, jumping on laps, a little wagging machine... Did the little blue box switch my dogs? 

The Pet Agree is hidden at the moment--- I won't even use it today on Jasper attacking the mail as planned. But I think I will take Jasper on a solo walk today and try it with him on the crazy car behavior.


----------



## Sandee

We too are only using it for the most offensive behaviors. So far it's been working like a charm. Now I give the command and give them a chance to react with the appropriate response, if they don't stop the barking, etc I give the command a second time and then if they won't respond ...zap! They have learned quickly to do what I ask the first time. Barking is at least 75% better. Tucker is the only one it really bothers. Guess because his butterfly ears are so open. Sorry it has not worked for a few of you 
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## BeverlyA

Amanda,
I think I'm going to find out where the Maltese Nationals are and set up a booth THERE and sell the Pet Agree!

Missy, I feel awful about the bad reaction Cash had to it. Maybe it did have something to do with how close he was to Cash. I think it does work further than the 5-20 feet it says by the reaction of the cat.

I know here it amazing after just a single use on all 4 dogs, they now listen to my commands and obey when I tell them to be quiet. When they hear a neighbors dog burst into a bark fest, they tilt their head and look at me, rather than bark as loud as possible and run for the door themselves. I see these as very good changes.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

I just had to chime back in to let everyone know Cash is back to his old self. Phewww what a relief. And there is now doubt in my mind that "leave it" is now seared into his little head with just one zap. 

There is no question the results with the pet agree are amazing. I worked with Jasper today on our solo walk, just me and him when he turned into a tazmanian devil with an oncoming car. This, and non stop barking at unknown offenders was the real reason I got the PA. It took two...leave it, press's... but he sat down at my side quiet. 

I would just say to all don't overuse it-- it is tempting because it is so efficient. But I would save it for those things that nothing else works and you just can't abide by the behavior. But you don't want it to become like the word.."no" which in our house is selectively obeyed... I think because overuse.


----------



## Sheri

Good news about Cash. Yes, I intend on only using it on Tucker for those out-of-control times when he refuses to listen to me. So far (in 5 days,) I've only used it one episode. I'm hoping that the next time will take less than the 4 pushes it took to make my point.

That will be GREAT.


----------



## Nanny

I recieved mine two days ago and I am a believer!!My four year old and 4 month old barked at my husband cars going by..the first time I used it I said quiet twice first then zapped them ...silence then barking again I said quiet..and zapped them again. It seemed to bother the puppy more than the older dog. The puppy runs when he sees me pick it up..it does work and I will only use it when needed..but today when they started to bark I said quiet and they stopped right away..hooray..it was my sister coming in the house she was shocked they stopped so soon..


----------



## Krimmyk

You can send that to us, Sully has taken to barking in the middle of the night. Scres the poo out of me!


----------



## ama0722

BeverlyA said:


> Amanda,
> I think I'm going to find out where the Maltese Nationals are and set up a booth THERE and sell the Pet Agree!


I love that idea!!! Although I know quite a few people whose dogs ignore it and one whose jumps and barks at it but that could be an aussie trait


----------



## LuvCicero

Sorry ~ I know this post will be long for me to explain!

Do the instructions say to point it at the dog so he can see it? The reason I'm asking is because that is not what a trainer told me. Cicero found his bark when he was around 6 months old at the kitchen door and after 3 days I knew I didn't want that action to continue. He wasn't' getting the 'quite' command so I used 'snap 'n pops' a very few times and he stopped going to the door, looking out and barking. (I posted somewhere about them.) What he learned is that is not a door I can get close to. I'm glad because that way is not fenced in and I don't' want him going out that door!!

Months later he would go in the sunroom and look out and bark at anything that moved in the backyard. I ask a trainer what was the best way to stop the barking. This is what she told me&#8230;.and what worked for me with only using it 4 times total in two days. About the same only used different.
She told me to get a 'tiny' air horn and take off the attachment. It's about as round as a quarter and about 4 inches high. It 'squeaks' when you press it for a split second without the attachment. She said since he is barking in the sunroom at the sliding doors, put it on the counter in the kitchen. It's important that he does not see it and does not know "you" are the one making the noise. He needs to think that "his bark" is causing the noise. She said he will stop "any bad behavior" if "he" thinks "his behavior" is causing the squeaky sound and he will not be fearful of you because he doesn't know you are doing it - and that is the key. I was told not to baby him and if he comes to me to say ~ no bark ~ then ignore as if he is the one that caused the sound. On the second day I told DH to take it to the hall and I was going to the sunroom with Cicero to see if he barked at anything that moved. When he did, DH quickly did a short squeak and Cicero looked at me&#8230;knowing I didn't do it&#8230;and I said ~ no bark!! A minute later he barked and DH squeaked again ~ and Cicero looked at me like&#8230;oh, I'm causing that squeak!! I think starting early helped&#8230;and him knowing it wasn't me&#8230;stopped the barking at squirrels and birds in two days. He will still bark at people at times because he wants to play with them so badly&#8230;.but now "no bark" will usually stop him.

I ask her about the sound on his ears. She told me it wasn't that loud&#8230;and only for a split second&#8230;.and not near him (pointed away from him). She said he heard loud things all the time and we were use to them so we didn't think about -- sirens, dropping lids or tools, firecrackers, etc and that it was better for him to get use to noise early and not be afraid of it. She recommends the air horn for home use "if other methods have not worked". She also said to take it on walks to use only if you encounter an aggressive dog to scare it off or to alert for help if ever needed.

She also talked about a device similar to Pet Agree, but also told me the air horn was cheap and would work with only a few tries for home use. She does recommend the device (PA) for people to use to stop neighbor's dogs from barking ~ and mail carriers and delivery people -- so there is no noise as they travel from house to house -- but stops the barking in a few days as they approach the doors. 

Missy&#8230;you might want to recommend it to your mail carrier. I bet he hears a lot of barking during the day and he might could make a lot of people happy. J


----------



## Sheri

Dale, that's interesting. If I didn't have the Pet Agree I'd look for a "tiny air horn." (Not sure what that is, though...) But, I'll be sure to hide the Pet Agree in my pocket when I use it and not show that it's me that is making the noise. Good tip.


----------



## JASHavanese

Sheri said:


> Dale, that's interesting. If I didn't have the Pet Agree I'd look for a "tiny air horn." (Not sure what that is, though...) But, I'll be sure to hide the Pet Agree in my pocket when I use it and not show that it's me that is making the noise. Good tip.


You can buy an air horn in a sporting goods place. WalMart may even have them. When used as is, they spout out a HUGE blast of noise that can get your ears along with your neighbors....and the dogs. I think air horns were made to make a loud sound for someone to find you. A short blast of it can shut a dog up pretty quickly


----------



## Missy

Dale that is a good point. I have tried to not let them see me use the PA. you can not hide like you can a quarter size air horn... but I don't point it at them and make a big show of it because I don't want them to associate that sound with me. And I wonder if that is why Cash freaked out is that he saw me testing it against my hand and thought I was hurt. 

Does the air horn sound at all like a squeaky toy though? that would do nothing for my boys. 

Cash is a total love bug, playing goof this morning. So no harm done. but I think we have all seen how powerful this is and not to use lightly.

Sharlene, have you checked the battery on yours? Even if it is working, if the battery is low, it may not be as powerful(which may be a good thing)


----------



## Evye's Mom

Missy, funny you asked. We just changed the battery yesterday just "in case." Since changing it, I have not had the opportunity to use it. Evye has not barked inappropriately and Bentley has not run away with a plant since we have...so I'll let you know.


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, this air horn does make a loud squeak which is why i used it from another room. It's not a 'blast' with the megaphone thingy taken off. It's nothing as loud as the air horns my guys take to the woods while hunting. I think the Pet Agree seems to be a great thing to have for using it nearer them at the times you need it on walks. It only took those few times and the barking stopped. That is the only thing I used it for. The trainer told me she has learned it's best to use a different sound...like we use different word commands or hand signals...for each behavior. The few snap n pops taught Cicero not to try to run out the 'danger' door. The sound of the 'nighttime treat jar' taught him it's time to jump in the crate. The squeaky air horn taught him not to back at moving thinks in the yard. The only item I used that scared Cicero was the 'clicker' when I started to train him... and I didn't want to make him fearful....so I click with my tongue instead ~ it's always with me.  All dogs are different and I have to find what works with Cicero.


----------



## JASHavanese

LuvCicero said:


> The only item I used that scared Cicero was the 'clicker' when I started to train him... and I didn't want to make him fearful....so I click with my tongue instead ~ it's always with me.  All dogs are different and I have to find what works with Cicero.


You can buy a soft click clicker. I like that one a lot better. Petco used to have it but I don't know if they still carry it


----------



## Missy

*Missy's 180*

The Pet Agree has been in our house 5 days now. I believe we have used it about 4 times. Once with Cash and you read about his bad reaction. But the words "Leave it" spoken kindly now make him stop what he is doing but with no bad reaction including howling at the unknown and barking at people at the door.

Both me and DH have used it on walks alone with Jasper to try and halt his fear/obsession with cars. I used it twice on Wednesday also with the words "leave it" and he stopped his barking and pulling and sat at my side... Thursday and Friday all I needed was the words. My DH used it on a walk on Saturday Morning and the rest of the weekend all we have needed was the words.

I have to say, this seems to have solved a serious problem that we have been dealing with since Jasper was a puppy....that all the treats, training, harnesses and collars have not accomplished. We all went for a walk together just now me with Cash, Michael with Jasper and I was amazed to see how Jasper responded to my husbands gentle "leave it." I also saw how relieved and relaxed Michael was...he would always tense when he saw a car coming, which in turn would signal to Jas "danger." It was a beautiful thing to see man and beast take a nice relaxed walk.

Early on when Jasper first started this behavior my vet at the time (she is no longer my vet) suggested a shock collar. She believed in some situations one or two shocks to halt a bad behavior could actually save a dog. We chose not to do that then and I wouldn't use a shock collar now...but I wish I had known about the Pet Agree 3 years ago. If one or two unpleasant sounds can cement a safety command in a few uses I have to say it is miraculous and don't feel bad for using it even though Cash had an initial bad reaction.

sorry for the long post, I just had to share.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We haven't used it in a while now. 

I'm embarrassed to admit this but we still have the same problem with Scooter and guarding behavior, it's only with very high value things like Flossies or occasionally when one of the kids tries to pick him up from sleeping. He's even done it to me a time or two. I may try the PA with this.


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy,
I was happy to read your post. It's nice when our kids are nice members of the family, isn't it? I love that it only takes a very few corrections when other things haven't worked. It reminds me that my father only spanked me twice. One time for talking back (barking) and the other time for slipping off to a neighbor's house (running out the door). Where his commands and treats hasn't worked, his firm corrections did. I still loved him just as much&#8230;but I did sulk for a couple of days. J
I will not hesitate to use an unpleasant sound if it will save my dog's life or break a very annoying habit when nothing else has worked. Now if I could just teach Cicero to stop sucking up pine straw and leaves in his coat ~ he would be perfect.!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I wish there was a Teenager Agree that I could zap my kids with! DH and I need a teen-free vacation!


----------



## marb42

Scooter's Family said:


> I wish there was a Teenager Agree that I could zap my kids with! DH and I need a teen-free vacation!


ound:ound:ound: Us too!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm tempted to go stay at a hotel with him for at least one night, I'm losing my mind with mouthy teens!


----------



## kelrobin

My DH keeps saying, "Who invented this thing? Why didn't _we _think of this . . . it's a miracle!"

The PA has been a true blessing for us . . . it has reduced Jackson's barking probably 75%. I have only used it maybe three times for barking and once for jumping up on my non-dog-loving friend. I always use the command first, and now Jackson even looks at me before he meets and greets! The results are truly amazing. It reminds me of roping a wild pony with a beautiful spirit and taming it a bit.

I have to share this . . . we are bombarded with all sorts of critter problems in the summer, one of which is squirrels having parties on our deck digging in our planters, birdfeeders, etc. Yesterday two were running along the railing and I ran outside with the PA chasing them and constantly pushing it. I don't know if they heard it or not, but it was worth a fun try!! And then there are the chimney swifts in the chimney . . . and me chasing flies in the house with the tennis racket zapper that my sons gave me. Doubt insects or teenagers ound:hear it, but maybe the rabbits in the garden????


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm tempted to go stay at a hotel with him for at least one night, I'm losing my mind with mouthy teens!


I went nuts with the contractors laying the floor and got a motel room. Holy cow, I don't know what kind of STRONG air freshener they put in there but my gosh was it horrid. I had the window and door open and my eyes were still watering and I was sneezing. I finally gave up and went home.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I wish there was a Teenager Agree that I could zap my kids with! DH and I need a teen-free vacation!


We decided to get away and I had it all planned out to lay by the pool (it's indoor and you can lay in the sunny part or the shade so no sunburn worry) and read and listen to a CD book I've been trying to get through but keep getting bugged and shut it off. We made no plans to do anything there other than hubby who has to take a class which would give me a lot of pool time alone.
THEN my daughter that I don't see often and lives 10 hours from me said if we were going to be only 5 hours away that they would come and since it's a suite there's plenty of room for everyone. That is pretty neat <yipeeeeeeeeeeeee> and i really look forward to seeing them.
THEN my daugher who lives here (that never comes over) decided she and her 3 kids were going to come up and help us lay by the pool and read <ahem>
Ah well, it was a nice thought but it sure grew. 
From what I'm told we'll have the last 3 days alone....unless they decide to change that. Then you'll find me at the hotel down the street laying by the pool reading :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I'd rent them all their own room! It would be worth the $$$.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I think I'd rent them all their own room! It would be worth the $$$.


This is the Hilton with suites. You pay, I'll enjoy


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL, I have to save my money for Chicago. Amanda and I have a bet going and one of us will be buying the other drinks.


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> LOL, I have to save my money for Chicago. Amanda and I have a bet going and one of us will be buying the other drinks.


LOL how neat.....well unless one of you can drink someone under the table ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have a feeling I'm going to win!:wink:


----------



## JASHavanese

Scooter's Family said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to win!:wink:


LOL happy drinking!!! :tea:


----------



## marjrc

I must be doing something wrong. Ricky is no longer affected by the PA when he races to the fence to bark and search for Bruce the Boxer. I must be overusing it, but man, the point is to use it to stop him from doing this behaviour, so now what? 

I learned a lot, reading all your posts and your advice, so I'll see how the rest of the week works. I'm at work all day tomorrow, but will try to use it very sparingly and with the command first, then the 1-2 second 'zap'. sigh.......


----------



## Missy

Marj, do you need a new battery? 

we continue to be amazed at how the PA has cemented the command "leave it" in the boys brains... today on my walk with Jas...3 cars, 3 leave it's, not one peep from Jasper. Just a sweet boy sitting at my side watching the cars whizz by! I had the PA with me but did not have to use it. And tonight...the boys were rolling and something on the lawn and Michael said "leave it" and they both stood up immediately and just looked at him. They have never stopped rolling unless you physically go over to them.. and again... we have not had to use the PA in 3 days.


----------



## marjrc

I think it's truly amazing just how wonderfully most of the dogs have reacted to the new training. The red light goes on when I press the button, so that should mean the battery is fine. 

I'll give it a break for a few days and see .


----------



## Trish

I am going to maybe use it when I practice separation at the park this week...loads of dog people who might be willing to hold Ricky while I take a quick walk out of sight. I will attempt to use the PA to cement the command of "stay and I will be right back!!!" QUIET..hold my hand up if he barks while I leave him and hopefully just my hand being raised will quiet him. The PA worked wonders at our house party of about 30 guests to celebrate the pups and my hubbie's birthday..no barking at the doorbell or knocks on the door...our guests could not believe how well behaved they have become on turning three!! I showed them my secret..I think some will be buying it for themselves or for use with the neighbor's noisy dogs!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

We changed our battery and it didn't make any difference. At first it worked minimally on Evye, now nilch. It worked wonderful with Bentley and now he seems totally uneffected by it. I am still wondering if mine is broken....but now 2 people with the same response, maybe it is only a short-term thing?????? Grasping here.


----------



## Scooter's Family

See if it works on another dog or cat if you know someone with one. Just to see if they react.


----------



## Evye's Mom

For the past 2 days I have kept the PA handy near the garage just waiting for a dog to walk by...gazillion dogs in this neighborhood but do you think one will walk by when I want them to?


----------



## Scooter's Family

That figures!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I know, where are the dogs when you need them? :evil:

Ann, I can't believe you didn't tell me to hide in the bushes and wait for dogs to zap.eep:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Darn, wish I'd thought of it!!!


----------



## marb42

I finally got my PetAgree, and I really have a stubborn dog:frusty: I know he's not deaf because he comes when I say "do you want a good boy treat." He usually goes crazy barking if we drop my kids off and they exit the car. I pressed the button at least 20 times in the car within a minute or two, and he did not stop. I can see the red light going on so I know it's working. I also tried it on other barking at the doorbell, and he still barked. I am going to keep at it just to be sure that he has time to associate the noise with his barking. It certainly didn't startle him, though.
Gina


----------



## Sam375

*PA not working*

Maybe contact the compnay, and if all else fails, sell it to another member on the forum?


----------



## Sheri

Well, I haven't had many opportunities yet to use mine, but today we went for a walk and I remembered to grab the Pet Agree. As we were walking someone in a van stopped to talk for a couple of minutes, and Tucker did his pulling (almost lunging) and whining trying to get to the van. I told him "Tucker NO!" and pushed the button, (hidden in my pocket.) He whipped his head around to look at me, sat down, and remained that way for the rest of our brief conversation. Yeah!! Very nice!


----------



## JASHavanese

Sheri said:


> Well, I haven't had many opportunities yet to use mine, but today we went for a walk and I remembered to grab the Pet Agree. As we were walking someone in a van stopped to talk for a couple of minutes, and Tucker did his pulling (almost lunging) and whining trying to get to the van. I told him "Tucker NO!" and pushed the button, (hidden in my pocket.) He whipped his head around to look at me, sat down, and remained that way for the rest of our brief conversation. Yeah!! Very nice!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:
My poodle shakes her head if I use it..and shuts up. She usually shuts up though if I ask her to but when daddy comes home, all bets are off. That brat even knows if I have the Pet Agree in my hand. If I do, she's quiet while she waits for him to come in. If I'm in the other room, it's a bark fest


----------



## Amy R.

I've had the Pet Agree just one week, have barely used it, and I would say it has reduced my dogs' barking by about 80% ! WOW!!

With Heath, the barky reactive one, it has been completely effective. Unbelievable. His head whips around, his ears go up, and he comes running when I use it and say no bark.

Biscuit tends to ignore it more, but he is older. But he barks less.

On walks, when on leash together they tend to get worked up and snarl at larger dogs, it really works to break that cycle of reaction when they see another dog coming. IT'S AMAZING!!!!
TWO THUMBS UP !!


----------



## luv3havs

*Pet Agree*

Amy,
Glad to hear that it's working for you.
I will start taking it with me on walks and use it as you have done.

I have used it a few times in the house, when someone comes in. Cali shuts right up, but Chico needs more time with it. 
I haven't used it enough for it to be effective.


----------



## Amy R.

Hi Nan! ;-) It sounds like Cali is like Heath & Chico is like Biscuit. Biscuit ignores it (or is deaf?) The funny thing was when Jesse the cat heard it~~he jumped a mile!
I haven't tried it when the doorbell rings & a delivery comes~~now that will be the ultimate test!


----------



## letter4tony

Hmmm... great read. Our beloved Mochi has no barking problems, but he has SOME inappropriate habbits (humping his toy) that we'd like to get rid of.

When I press the Pet-Agree, I swear he gives me this look saying "Are you freaking kidding me?" and goes on LOL.

Maybe I'll try it on a neighbors dog and see if it works.


----------



## marjrc

letter4tony said:


> Hmmm... great read. Our beloved Mochi has no barking problems, but he has SOME inappropriate habbits (humping his toy) that we'd like to get rid of.
> When I press the Pet-Agree, I swear he gives me this look saying "Are you freaking kidding me?" and goes on LOL.
> Maybe I'll try it on a neighbors dog and see if it works.


LMBO !!!

I was wondering if those that did use it when this thread was started, still do and how their success with it is? Any feedback??


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll confess...at first it was wonderful and completely stopped Scooter's barking. The other night DH used it and Scooter stopped barking for a moment, came over to where DH was, sniffed the PetAgree, and then tried to bite it! Maybe not so successful long term? It did make us laugh though!


----------



## Missy

Pet Agree has changed out lives! We don't use it much. We don't have to. Just a refresher once a month or so. But Jasper is no longer barking at cars (most of the time) and Cash knows "leave it." and we have started using it with Jasper and the mail... hard because we are not always here but when I am he knows "leave it" 

But as I said before...mostly it has given DH power and allowed him to relax on his walks with the boys. Before he would tense everytime a car, a dog, a stranger would come up because he would be afraid Jas would turn into a Taz. And in turn Jaz would turn into a Taz because DH was so stressed. But now everyone walks with calm assertive behavior.


----------



## marjrc

Ann, that's too funny! lol 

Missy, what great news! Of course, DH being more calm and comfortable will translate into a calmer dog. So nice to hear it's worked wonders with Cash and Jas. 

I haven't used mine in about 3 or more weeks, but really should try again the next few days. The fence fighting with the Boxer next door hasn't abated one iota.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I can't even find mine. I may have thrown it out in frustration. One thing I have found to be semi-effective is the "look". On a barking frenzy it doesn't do any good but the casual bark, I give her a look that I'm not liking this one bit and it stops. This week anyway.


----------



## Missy

I wanted to bump this thread up again for new forum members, as I have seen something similar to PetAgree advertised on TV. I think we all agreed it is a negative form of training but that it works but should be used carefully and with intent. My boys totally learned the command "leave it" with it in just two push's of a button. But for new members, Cash was frightened for two days after using it. We have not used it in a year or so...but wondering if and how those of you who used are still using it and for what?


----------



## Narwyn

Clover used to be an avid barker - especially in my current apartment, where I have a patio/sliding glass door that looks right at the front door of the building. He'd just sit there and bark at everyone going in and out. 

After many, many unsuccessful things, I finally found something that worked: Time out in the bathroom. 

I live alone, so an alarm bark is OK with me. But I wanted him to stop when I told him, and my command is "Enough" - a general term that means "What you were doing is ok, but you need to stop now." 

If he continued barking after, I told him "You're going to go in the bathroom." If he continued, I repeated "bathroom" picked him up and closed him in my (tiny, dark, boring) bathroom. He'd stay in there until he stopped whining. Yep, my dog went into time out.

Yes, it took about two weeks; yes, sometimes I would let him out, he'd immediately go back to the door and start barking again, and he'd immediately end up back in the bathroom; yes, it was a pain in the @#$ that I spent some days putting him in, taking him out, putting him in, taking him out; and yes, if I let it go ONCE I have to half-way start over again. 

BUT now I have a dog who can sit at the door, softly growl or woof at people coming in and out, and it ends there. On occasion if he barks after I tell him enough and the very word "Bathroom" makes him not only stop barking, but usually walk away from the door for awhile. 

I also use this if he's barking at a person who comes in to the apartment. Again, a little bit of barking is ok, but if he doesn't stop when I tell him, the bathroom it is. 

And of course, all of my cleaning supplies, trash, tp, etc are out of reach so he can't get into anything toxic or have any fun while he's in there. Any room that is boring and you wouldn't really use for any other purpose would work. He'll still come in and lie on the rug while I get ready in the morning, so he knows the difference, too.

Just a thought - like I said, it worked for me!


----------



## littlebuddy

i bought it but never used it, still trying to find another way. so far, nothing works!


----------



## Sammy's Mommy

*Sammy and his barking*

Sammy is (was) a barker and a high shrill one at that. We purchased the Bark Off at Pet Supermarket for 9.99, it says as advertised on TV. It is not remote so that is a drawback. We have only turned it on twice and it is amazing the difference. It upsets me that it hurts his ears and he looks at both of us like 'help me'. I can't stand to see his feelings hurt. But, he has learned just from those two incidents not to carry on. Am anxious to see how he does when we take our camper next time as he was so bad to bark at everything when we are traveling. 
Thinking of adding another Hav, we love Sammy so much and is such a blessing. Nothing like this breed. We are concerned about his acceptance of another one full time. He gets along well with cousins when visiting, but not sure he will want to share his mommy and daddy full time.
Sammy's Mommy


----------



## pixie's mom

I purchased the Pet Agree when this thread first started. If one started to bark(sand hill cranes or other noisy birds around, school bus stopping, someone at door or opening the door) the other would start. The first day it worked,,,,,some. The second evening it worked but Pixie would be come so afraid and would hide for over an hour. She also became hesitant to even enter the family room. I quit using it. I felt so bad. I only used it when necessary and did not have my sons use it....just in case they didn't use it properly with the correction word. I have used the idea of putting the offender in the bathroom with success.


----------



## Sammy's Mommy

Susan,
Where in FL are you? I know I can not stand to see Sammy upset, he would go and look for the noise and then look at Terry and I, it was awful. But just the 2x and he has really stopped that shrill barking. He does more of a 'low woof' now. He is such a smart little guy. Being the only one probably makes a difference as he is only tuned into us or the cat if she runs by. 
Margel
Ft Myers FL


----------



## pixie's mom

Margel, I am just on the opposite side of the state from you in Jensen Beach. We are over on your side at least once a year. We stay on PineIsland Sound, St. James City. My son has a place on the water there and so we rent a house. We do this every 4th of July week as a family get to gether vacation. And yes my puppy girls come with us.


----------

